# Problème démarrage eMac, encore!



## macpapyguy (17 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous.
Depuis quelque jours, mon eMac refuse de démarrer et ça va de mal en pis !
Etat du PB ce matin: écran blanc, la pomme grisée et la roue noire qui tourne infiniment, souris inopérante, lecteur CD vide mais impossible d'ouvrir le tiroir, la totale!
 J'ai épluché les sujets antérieurs, il y en a beaucoup avec la description exacte des symptômes actuels  et les étapes successives qui y ont mené. Les sujets  s'étalent de 2010 à 2006.
 Le problème n'est donc nouveau . Mais les solutions proposées ne sont pas claires, si bien que j'appelle à l'aide.
 La bête: emac G4 avec OS X 10.4.6 plus OS 9.2.2.
 Bref historique/ achat eMac G3 en fin 2020; il arrive avec Mac OSX 10.5.8; marche parfaitement. Désirant pouvoir faire tourner Classic, j'ai procédé à l'installation de OS 10.4.6 puis OS 9.2.2 sur 2 partitions différentes. Bons résultats péniblement acquis mais les 2 OS semblaient fonctionnels. J'implante Mathcad 6, iLife... et ça marche.
  Trois jours après, chaque démarrage apparait ensuite de plus en plus lent, le chargement de Classic s'arrête avant afin... J'en passe pour arriver à l'état décrit plus haut. Que faire,
Je suis prêt à envisager toute solution compatible "Classic". Merci d'avance


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
 Du nouveau. J'ai réussi à ouvrir le tiroir avec les actions suivantes:
 Démarrage avec touche" alter" enfoncée; Trois petite étiquettes apparaissent avec une petite montre qui tourne, mobile à la souris, 
Attente de 2 minutes environ: la montre se transforme en flèche, mobile avec la souris.
 La commande tiroir devient alors active : on ouvre, on ferme, on ouvre..
 Mise en place du CD OS10.4.6, fermeture tiroir,
 L'étiquette "instal CD" apparait,
 Clic sur Installer DVD, rien au bout d'une minute,
Après 2 minutes, apparition Pomme et roue qui tourne
 Le DD s'excite, choix de la langue, bienvenue, choix du volume,( soit Mac1 retenu);
 Vérifier du DVD, OK,
 Préparation à l'installation, la bande de progression bleue apparait, mais:
 Très vite, Arrêt avec message: "Erreur produite pendant installation"et "veuillez réessayer l'installation"
Deux tentatives avec même résultat.
 Troisième tentative d'installation mais choix du volume "Mac 2"
 Redémarer avec "touche C" enfoncée. L'installation va à son terme et tout semble normal, enfin !
Vérification DD avec utilitaire disque:
-  volume Mac 1: le volume nécessite des réparations
 tentative de réparation du disque, mais échec de la réparation avec " Erreur échec à la fermeture" ( Mac 1,  29Go de capa dont 9,5 dispo)
- volume Mac 2: idem Mac 1. Mais pas de réparation possible.( Mac 2 , 8 Go capa dont 3,2 dispo)
 Que penser du disque dur dans ce état? Est-il la cause du plantage complet du départ? Quelles actions ou précautions à prendre avant tentative d'exploitation?
J'envisage d'effacer les volumes Mac1 et 2 et retenter l'installation sur Mac 1
 Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2021)

J'en pense que je t'avais prévenu que partitioner ton disque était à la base une mauvaise idée, tu n'as aucun besoin de deux partitions pour faire cohabiter Mac OS 9 et Mac OS X, leurs dossiers système et applications étant parfaitement distincts (pour document, la question ne se pose pas, puisqu'OS 9 ne peut pas démarrer nativement sur cette machine), il peuvent très bien figurer sur une seule partition (la préférence système démarrage d'OS X et le TdB Démarrage de 9.2.2 gèrent très bien ça).

Je serais toi, je re-partitionnerais ce disque en une seule partition, et réinstallerais tout proprement. Après avoir installé 10.4.6, la première chose à faire serait de le passer en 10.4.8.

Après, il reste aussi la possibilité que ton disque souffre d'un problème matériel, mais si ça s'avérait vrai (si le problème persiste après avoir installé comme je te le disais), le seul remède serait de le remplacer.


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en pense que je t'avais prévenu que partitioner ton disque était à la base une mauvaise idée, tu n'as aucun besoin de deux partitions pour faire cohabiter Mac OS 9 et Mac OS X, leurs dossiers système et applications étant parfaitement distincts (pour document, la question ne se pose pas, puisqu'OS 9 ne peut pas démarrer nativement sur cette machine), il peuvent très bien figurer sur une seule partition (la préférence système démarrage d'OS X et le TdB Démarrage de 9.2.2 gèrent très bien ça).
> 
> Je serais toi, je re-partitionnerais ce disque en une seule partition, et réinstallerais tout proprement. Après avoir installé 10.4.6, la première chose à faire serait de le passer en 10.4.8.
> 
> Après, il reste aussi la possibilité que ton disque souffre d'un problème matériel, mais si ça s'avérait vrai (si le problème persiste après avoir installé comme je te le disais), le seul remède serait de le remplacer.


Dorénavant  je vais suivre à la lettre tes recommandations, mais il y a un préalable.
 Je n'avais pas reçu ta réponse ci-dessus quand, avec l'utilitaire disque, j'ai essayer encore une fois de vérifier puis réparer les deux partitions avec encore le même résultat "échec à la fermeture".
 J'ai donc remis le Cd d'installation et au démarrage, sélectionné l'utilitaire disque pour une vérification préalable à l'installation....J'ai découvert "Terminal",ne me rappelle pas exactement toutes mes actions mais encore une fois "ordi planté, écran blanc continu, disque dans la lecteur, impossible à sortir, impossible de relancer la machine.
 Quoi faire devant ce tableau catastrophique??


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2021)

Perso, je trouve que ça ne sent pas bon pour le disque dur.
Mais ce n'est qu'un avis…


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, je trouve que ça ne sent pas bon pour le disque dur.
> Mais ce n'est qu'un avis…


En fait, si le plantage se produit aussi en démarrant depuis le DVD d'installation, ça n'est pas le disque dur qui est en cause, il y a un autre problème, plus grave.

macpapyguy, pour forcer le Mac à redémarrer, appuie sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne (4 ou 5 secondes, normalement), puis appuie dessus pour le remettre en marche en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée, pour choisir le DVD. Si ça démarre essaie de re-partitionner le disque dur, sinon viens nous dire ce qu'il se passe exactement (si tu as des messages d'erreur, note les pour les rapporter fidèlement).


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, je trouve que ça ne sent pas bon pour le disque dur.
> Mais ce n'est qu'un avis…


J'ai lu beaucoup de sujets se rapportant à cette configuration de panne sans y trouver de solution claire purement "logiciel"; le DD est souvent suspecté.
 Petit progrès cependant: en démarrant avec la combinaison " com+ alt + o +f " j'ai pu taper " mac-boot" ( clavier querty) déclenchant l'ouverture tiroir. J'ai récupéré le CD. Reste un écran désepérement blanc. 
J'envisage donc de changer le DD, il faut je crois un 3,5" IDE 80 ou 160Go Seagate ou Maxtor ou... Dans ces marques, faut-il rechercher une référence particulière, formatage initial...


----------



## pershing78 (20 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, un 80go  est largement suffisant. Les Maxtor Diamond ou les Seagate Barracuda  fonctionnent très bien on les trouve autour de 10-15 € sur ebay. , ici par ex : 









						Disque Dur 3,5" IDE 80 Gb Maxtor DiamondMax 6L080L0 formaté en bon état   | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Disque Dur 3,5" IDE 80 Gb Maxtor DiamondMax 6L080L0 formaté en bon état  sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Le formatage s'effectue avant l'installation .


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2021)

Avant d'investir dans l'achat d'un disque dur, il conviendrait de se demander pourquoi le Mac ne démarre pas sur le DVD d'installation, parce que avec ou sans disque dur en état, il devrait démarrer depuis ce DVD !

macpapyguy, essaie de démarrer en mode "verbose" (cmd V ou pomme V selon les claviers), et viens retranscrire ici la dernière ligne affichée avant que le processus de démarrage ne s'arrête.

Sinon, n'importe quel disque dur IDE conviendrait pour un eMac à partir de la seconde génération (ATI Graphic de mai 2003, ou plus récent), mais il est possible que sur un eMac de première génération (avril 2002), il ne puisse pas gérer de disque de plus de 120 Go (ou plutôt ne puisse pas gérer plus de 120 Go sur un disque dépassant cette capacité).


----------



## macpapyguy (22 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, si le plantage se produit aussi en démarrant depuis le DVD d'installation, ça n'est pas le disque dur qui est en cause, il y a un autre problème, plus grave.
> 
> macpapyguy, pour forcer le Mac à redémarrer, appuie sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne (4 ou 5 secondes, normalement), puis appuie dessus pour le remettre en marche en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée, pour choisir le DVD. Si ça démarre essaie de re-partitionner le disque dur, sinon viens nous dire ce qu'il se passe exactement (si tu as des messages d'erreur, note les pour les rapporter fidèlement).


Résultat redémarrage avec touche alt enfoncée: écran gris avec étiquette OS9 bleue ( 1cm2) sans évolution ultérieure; Vendredi 22/01/21 à 18H


----------



## macpapyguy (22 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avant d'investir dans l'achat d'un disque dur, il conviendrait de se demander pourquoi le Mac ne démarre pas sur le DVD d'installation, parce que avec ou sans disque dur en état, il devrait démarrer depuis ce DVD !
> 
> macpapyguy, essaie de démarrer en mode "verbose" (cmd V ou pomme V selon les claviers), et viens retranscrire ici la dernière ligne affichée avant que le processus de démarrage ne s'arrête.
> 
> Sinon, n'importe quel disque dur IDE conviendrait pour un eMac à partir de la seconde génération (ATI Graphic de mai 2003, ou plus récent), mais il est possible que sur un eMac de première génération (avril 2002), il ne puisse pas gérer de disque de plus de 120 Go (ou plutôt ne puisse pas gérer plus de 120 Go sur un disque dépassant cette capacité).


-Démarrage en mode Verbose Pom+V: écran gris avec étiquette OS9 bleue ( 1cm2) sans évolution ultérieure; Vendredi 22/01/21 à 16H3O
-Démarrage Pom+Alt+O+F: frappe de reset-nvram, OK; set-defaults,OK; reset-all, OK .Le Mac redémarre seul; résultat: écran gris avec étiquette OS9 bleue ( 1cm2) sans évolution ultérieure; Vendredi 22/01/21 à 17H.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, si le plantage se produit aussi en démarrant depuis le DVD d'installation, ça n'est pas le disque dur qui est en cause, il y a un autre problème, plus grave.
> 
> macpapyguy, pour forcer le Mac à redémarrer, appuie sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne (4 ou 5 secondes, normalement), puis appuie dessus pour le remettre en marche en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée, pour choisir le DVD. Si ça démarre essaie de re-partitionner le disque dur, sinon viens nous dire ce qu'il se passe exactement (si tu as des messages d'erreur, note les pour les rapporter fidèlement).



Rectification de mon post précédent , à oublier, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux;
Démarrage simple: écran gris avec étiquette OS9 bleue ( 1cm2) ; Vendredi 22/01/21 à 18H.
 Arrêt et redémarrage immédiat avec Alt enfoncée. Résultat: deux étiquettes blanches, 1cm2 contenant, à gauche une flèche noire 3/4 de cercle, à droite une flèche rectiligne, de  plus sur le bureau, une petite montre mobile avec la souris, les aiguilles tournent pendant 1 minute environ puis s'arrêtent; la montre est alors figée sur le bureau.... Etrange !!!
- J'ajoute que c'est la première fois que je vois l'étiquette bleue OS9.
 Dans tous les cas, le tiroir reste coincé fermé; il est vide.
J'aimerai bien  comprendre ce qui se passe.  Rien détecté de semblable dans les posts épluchés MacGé ou Mac Bid !! J'espère que cela n'empêchera personne de dormir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2021)

Là, navré de te dire ça, mais là, ça sent le sapin, à priori le plantage pendant le démarrage avec "alt" enfoncé fait soupçonner un problème au niveau de la Rom.

La seule chance qu'il te reste, c'est que le disque dur soit endommagé au point de la faire planter elle aussi (problème au niveau de son électronique), seul moyen de vérifier, remplacer le disque dur, mais sans garantie que ça vienne de lui.

Tu pourrais essayer de le débrancher, et de mettre le DVD puis de démarrer avec "alt", si ça fonctionne, c'est bien le disque, si ça te fait pareil, c'est la Rom !


----------



## daffyb (23 Janvier 2021)

Je pense que c'est un problème de disque dur HS


----------



## macpapyguy (23 Janvier 2021)

Pas gai !  Merci quand même. Cependant:
 a-  Il me semble que j'ai réalisé en décembre une sauvegarde eMac sur DD externe USB. J'ai sous les yeux  le tuto du lapin, lui même emprunté à un de tes posts de 2014, Pascal. Je vais tenter cette action de démarrage de l'eMac avec ce DD, des recommandations avant exécution ??
b- je peux faire,, un démarrage en mode Target. je dispose d'un iMac 24", el Capitan ,avec une prise Firewire et le câble had-hoc plus le tuto. SI le bureau de eMac apparait bien sur iMac 24", que faudrait-il faire ensuite ??
 J'attends vos réponses, avant de transférer l'iMac à l'atelier mais il pleut ici comme vache qui pisse !
 En tout cas, cette affaire m'aura beaucoup apporté à travers vos conseils et tout ce que j'ai pu lire dans les fora. Pour la suite, je n'ai pas décidé: réparer l'eMac, 1,25 GHz ou en acheter un autre équivalent avec toujours l'objectif d'avoir OS9.2.2 opérationnel sur la nouvelle machine.


----------



## Invité (23 Janvier 2021)

Je ne pense pas que le mode "target" puisse servir dans ce cas.
Il m'est déjà arrivé sur un G4 que le disque ne soit pas visible après un démarrage avec "alt"

Est-ce que tu as un graveur sur ton iMac 24 ?

Là, il serait possible de connecter l'iMac et l'eMac avec le câble adéquat.
Ensuite démarrer l'iMac en mode "target", introduire le DVD
Démarrer l'eMac avec "alt" et tu devrais voir le DVD comme choix de boot.

Je ne sais pas pour ton modèle, mais la quasi totalité des iMac précédent pouvait envoyer le CD ou DVD de cette manière


----------



## macpapyguy (23 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le mode "target" puisse servir dans ce cas.
> Il m'est déjà arrivé sur un G4 que le disque ne soit pas visible après un démarrage avec "alt"
> 
> Est-ce que tu as un graveur sur ton iMac 24 ?
> ...


Oui il y a un graveur sur iMac, je vais essayer; a Plus!


----------

